# What is it with some people !



## Obanboy666 (May 20, 2015)

Stopped off at Cowgreen reservoir last night on route to Cumbria.
There was one other motorhome but didn't notice a 'W' sticker and they were out and about so never spoke to them.
I made a point of parking in another area away from them, there is 4 gravelled areas.
5.50 am this morning my dog started barking so dragged myself out of bed to investigate. A Bird watcher had arrived and parked his car 8 feet from my motorhome !
Quickly grabbed some clothes but by the time I was ready he had slammed his boot and door and was off.
Left a note signed the pi--ed off motorhome chap under his wiper so next time he might be more considerate, what an ar-ehole to say the least !


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2015)

at night i sleep 9ins away from folk next door ,partition wall so 8 feet seems ok ,so your lazy and sleep to late ha ha.:raofl::raofl::sleep-027::wave:


----------



## mikejay (May 20, 2015)

Next time he will probably drive in music and horn blazing. If you wild camp on carparks you have got to get used to it. If you want piece goto a campsite. Sorry if it sounds harsh but even on the likes of the Lytham aire you will be woken by dog walkers and deliveries to the carvery. It's a price you pay for camping for little or nothing.

Mike


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 20, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Stopped off at Cowgreen reservoir last night on route to Cumbria.
> There was one other motorhome but didn't notice a 'W' sticker and they were out and about so never spoke to them.
> I made a point of parking in another area away from them, there is 4 gravelled areas.
> 5.50 am this morning my dog started barking so dragged myself out of bed to investigate. A Bird watcher had arrived and parked his car 8 feet from my motorhome !
> ...



Nice example of how to upset the locals and get a spot closed down!   As has said before if you want quiet use a campsite where rules apply about vehicle movements and noise.


----------



## Teutone (May 20, 2015)

I am sorry but I don't share you anger. Sure he could have parked elswhere, but how would he know that someone in a parked motorhome is asleep with a sensitive dog inside?

As much as I understand your anger, the world doesn't revolve around wild campers. A public car park isn't a camp site. One may well get disturbed.


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 20, 2015)

I can take all your points around public car parks but it's in the middle of nowhere and I mean the middle of nowhere as secluded and remote as one good be in England. My main issue was why park next to me when there was 3 other areas to park within 100 metres ? 
Perhaps he was hiding his car behind my motorhome ?
I seem to recall other threads where members have been irate when another has parked next to them, I for one wouldn't do it but from your replies it's deemed ok ?

Well, regardless of what you say in my view he was a dick !


----------



## n brown (May 20, 2015)

i think it's quite normal for a car coming into a deserted car park to park near a motorhome. it offers a certain protection as any thieves may be wary of the m/home occupants
the threads you refer to are about other w/campers pulling up within earshot of your loo - that's bloody annoying !


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 20, 2015)

The bird watcher was probably a regular and parked there every time he went to that location.    I have often used Cow Green and it is not uncommon for cars to arrive at that hour often with numerous dogs barking, so a quiet bird watcher is not much of a problem.   Joan and I are often up at that time on a fine morning, so other parking nearby has never bothered us.   If we are in bed we just stay put as they go off walking dogs etc. so it get quiet again very quickly.   We tend to park in the lowest level car park and the cars tend to stay at the top or first level.   There is a Land Rover that drives through on the track at 05:30 to 06:00 most mornings we have been there I think he is a game keeper.  So it may be remote but it is not necessarily a quiet location.   The countryside does tend to become active when the sun comes up.


----------



## vindiboy (May 20, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Stopped off at Cowgreen reservoir last night on route to Cumbria.
> There was one other motorhome but didn't notice a 'W' sticker and they were out and about so never spoke to them.
> I made a point of parking in another area away from them, there is 4 gravelled areas.
> 5.50 am this morning my dog started barking so dragged myself out of bed to investigate. A Bird watcher had arrived and parked his car 8 feet from my motorhome !
> ...


   If you are wilding on a car park , I do not think it unreasonable for a car to park 8 feet away from your van, I think it is you that got it wrong by leaving an inflammatory note on the cars windscreen, you have by your actions probably caused more agro than was necessary for future  stopovers.


----------



## Deleted member 13867 (May 20, 2015)

Sorry but he has as much right as you, or me for that matter to park where he likes. When he reads your note it might change him from being a 'live and let live type' to a staunch anti motorhome type. And we don't need any more of them.


----------



## delicagirl (May 20, 2015)

n brown said:


> i think it's quite normal for a car coming into a deserted car park to park near a motorhome. it offers a certain protection as any thieves may be wary of the m/home occupants
> the threads you refer to are about other w/campers pulling up within *earshot of your loo* - that's bloody annoying !



Well Nig...   you could always do one of your rip-roarers and frighten them away  ......   :raofl:


----------



## caledonia (May 20, 2015)

The car driver has as much right to be there as you. I think leaving a note under his wiper makes you the Richard. Maybe the next time you visit that spot the twitcher might be very quiet and leave you a wee note or present. :baby:


----------



## pulanama (May 20, 2015)

*Country Life*

Sun's up around 5 a.m. this time of year, and that's when things get noisy in the countryside.


----------



## trevskoda (May 20, 2015)

pulanama said:


> Sun's up around 5 a.m. this time of year, and that's when things get noisy in the countryside.



cock a do dil doooooooo


----------



## izwozral (May 20, 2015)

I think we all get a bit territorial when it comes to personal space, especially when there is more space to be had. 
On another day Oban you may not have felt so narked about it maybe? 
Probably shouldn't have left the note but we all do things in haste/anger. The twitcher is probably scratching his head thinking WTF?

What's done is done & there's nowt to change it.


----------



## izwozral (May 20, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> cock a do dil doooooooo



By jove a dyslexic rooster!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EupOou5VcGM


----------



## Kontiki (May 20, 2015)

When wildcamping it is up to you to move if your not happy or think somebody is parked too close. The dogs barking is also your problem, some dogs seem to bark at the slightest noise. I think you were out of order leaving a note which as others have said won't endear us to the locals, did it really upset you so much that they parked what I would consider a reasonable distance what is after all a car park.

When we were wildcamping at the end of the La Manga strip, I found the biggest gap & I parked in between 2 motorhomes (one german & the other dutch) I was at least 15 foot (probably more) from each motorhome. The German guy stuck his head out of the window & asked if I was happy parking that close :rolleyes2:, I said I didn't mind & asked if it was a problem for him. He said it was & I was too close, managed to keep my temper & told him we were moving in the morning & if he didn't like it he could move further away.

I always try to make sure I am not uncomfortably close to anybody but don't mind anybody parking close as long as they don't disturb me & leave enough space to get out.


----------



## QFour (May 20, 2015)

First and last time we parked at Huttoft I left SWMBO in the MH and took the dog for a walk. Came back and MH had parked next to us. I had trouble getting in the door he was that close. He had also opened a window and had the telly on. While walking the dog I noticed that there was a large spot down near the end so we just moved.

Following night all hell broke loose when the locals turned up at 10pm for a rave. Glad we were a distace away as where we had parked it was deafening.

Went on all night and we left at 7am not having had a lot of sleep.

Cars everywhere and 4 dudes sitting in their car in the middle of the ramp. We just kept moving very slowly forward until they got the message that we were leaving and we were quite prepared to shove them out of the way if they didn't move.

..


----------



## campervanannie (May 20, 2015)

Not a good move Obanboy it is a public space for public parking not your own personal campsite I would be annoyed if I found a note on my car when I done nothing wrong other than park up.


----------



## n brown (May 20, 2015)

that's right, there are no rights when wild camping.if someone parks up and plays loud music,or boy racers come to play, or doggers turn up to...dog ?  then they have as much right to do this as anyone else, which i embrace ! 
if i don't like a place because of this sort of thing happening,i accept that i may have to make the effort to get up ,get dressed,and find another place.which i have done  a few times,but not many over the years.once in a quiet clearing in some woods,an all night rave occurred all around us- what can you do ? it's kids exercising their right to have fun,and i lose a night's kip- no probs !


----------



## 1 Cup (May 20, 2015)

*to close*

I think you need Traffic cones and blue tape around your mh. we use our chairs and bikes
Parked up,  leave radio on and you won't hear them!


----------



## Tezza33 (May 20, 2015)

n brown said:


> once in a quiet clearing in some woods,an all night rave occurred all around us- what can you do ? it's kids exercising their right to have fun,and i lose a night's kip- no probs !


We were in France one year and Saturday night we pulled in to a Super U car park which was in the French aires book (the official one), we went in to the supermarket and mentioned we would like to stay and were told no problem, as the store was locked up the Manager came to the van and gave us a gateaux, cold meats, cheeses and some bread, they would all be out of date tomorrow he said, we thought wow what a place to stay, the outside toilet was unlocked as well and we thought that was for us, just before midnight there were a lot of cars pulled up, loud music and flashing lights, we saw them dancing on the roofs of the cars and to be honest it reminded me of the 60's psychedelic days, we were concerned for our safety as about 20 of them came towards us so I jumped out of the van with the baseball bat I carry in case I get a game, one of them spoke good English and he said "sorry if we have disturbed you, every Saturday we leave wherever we have all gone to for an evening and we meet up here at midnight, we rave for 90mins because it takes the Police 2hrs to get here after the locals complain, we will just use the toilets and you will be left in peace", we slept the rest of the night and it changed how we view disturbances, we all have the same rights


----------



## antiqueman (May 21, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Stopped off at Cowgreen reservoir last night on route to Cumbria.
> There was one other motorhome but didn't notice a 'W' sticker and they were out and about so never spoke to them.
> I made a point of parking in another area away from them, there is 4 gravelled areas.
> 5.50 am this morning my dog started barking so dragged myself out of bed to investigate. A Bird watcher had arrived and parked his car 8 feet from my motorhome !
> ...



car park is a car park to me folk come and go:dance:


----------



## kimbowbill (May 21, 2015)

i dont normally say much these days but feel compelled on this one, i would be really annoyed if i found that note on my car, as for the dogs, they dont bark at car doors banging and people walking around, they know not too, they only go ape if anyone comes within a nats near the van, you cant expect people to walk about on their tippy toes just so not to wake you, he was just going about his business, try saying good morning next time and keeping in with the locals, its much nicer and a more positive memory for both parties


----------



## Edward B (May 21, 2015)

I wonder if the chap in the other van was grumbling about that barking dog at 5.30am


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 21, 2015)

Edward B said:


> I wonder if the chap in the other van was grumbling about that barking dog at 5.30am



No because I parked as far away from him as possible. Which is what I always do if there is another motorhome in a wild spot.


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 21, 2015)

Reading the responses to my initial rant it has become apparent that my actions were not seen as appropriate by most members who responded.
Taking that into account I have come to the conclusion that my vision of wild camping is not the same as  fellow wilders on the forum. 
I have consequently decided to cancel my membership.

Nice while it lasted but all good things must come to an end.


----------



## merc the berc (May 21, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Reading the responses to my initial rant it has become apparent that my actions were not seen as appropriate by most members who responded.
> Taking that into account I have come to the conclusion that my vision of wild camping is not the same as  fellow wilders on the forum.
> I have consequently decided to cancel my membership.
> 
> Nice while it lasted but all good things must come to an end.



Wow. No need for that mate. It's not that big an issue.....:scared:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 21, 2015)

If the car that parked close and annoyed you had been a motorhome I would have felt the same as you and either moved or said something, but it was a car in a car park and he was in his right to park there, we all do something rashly at times and leaving a note was not right but it is best sometimes to just put things behind you.
I don't agree with a lot of comments on here, comments about dogs, no need for TV's or satnavs etc to name a few, you don't have to think the same as the others to enjoy being a member, this forum is far more than that so please reconsider leaving (I have threatened it myself in the past but glad I stayed)


----------



## izwozral (May 21, 2015)

We all get wrong sometimes Oban & it is an arse when people are more than willing to tell you got it wrong. In an ideal world we all would like that magic space just to ourselves & it irks you when someone intrudes. Don't let a few negative comments get to you, it will be yesterdays chip paper so to speak soon enough.
The amount of times I have got it wrong, verbally or in actions would make my daughter weep if only she knew.

Carry on looking for that magic space but don't leave over a difference of opinion or viewpoint. The forum will be as boring as hell if we were all of the same mindset.


----------



## ian1950 (May 21, 2015)

*Leaving*

Obanboy I have enjoyed many of your posts on the forums. I would be of the same mind as you if someone was slamming doors in the early hours. Please reconsider leaving over a difference of opinion 
Regards Ian


----------



## caledonia (May 21, 2015)

C'mon Oboy, you are part of the community and you can't jack in because wee disagreed with your actions. Maybe time to get back on the fags mate and chill out. Nicotine withdrawal can turn normal people into abnormal people.


----------



## Robmac (May 21, 2015)

Stick with it. We all disagree at times, but I enjoy many of your posts and would be sorry to see you go.


----------



## kimbowbill (May 21, 2015)

Don't leave ya numpty, now look what you've made me do, post twice in one day x


----------



## campervanannie (May 21, 2015)

Don't do it don't jump ship we all disagree at some point if we all did the dummy and pram thing poor Phil would have no members left, so come on old chap stiff upper lip and all that just leave your pen and paper at home on your next trip. :lol-049::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## st3v3 (May 21, 2015)

Well that didn't go as planned...

Oban, don't be silly - pick up your toys and crack on enjoying wilding!


----------



## jeanette (May 21, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Reading the responses to my initial rant it has become apparent that my actions were not seen as appropriate by most members who responded.
> Taking that into account I have come to the conclusion that my vision of wild camping is not the same as  fellow wilders on the forum.
> I have consequently decided to cancel my membership.
> 
> Nice while it lasted but all good things must come to an end.



Hi Obanboy666 As I have said before on this site I have never met anyone yet but I have read the thread and can I just say since I am on the outside looking in so to speak if we all thought the same way as each other would it not make for a boring forum but as it is it has made me cry and on the other hand it has made me cry with laughter other threads are thought provoking but always different because there is people from different backgrounds who has different views which is always good and makes interesting reading more so for a NEWBIE like me, maybe you might think there is no going back since you have said it but it seems to me that you have a lot of friends on here and they do not want you to go and it will all be forgotten tomorrow, we all throw the towel in and then when we sit and think about it we regret it so think long and hard before you do go. You can tell me to mind my own business but there again I to have my own views if you do.


----------



## yeoblade (May 21, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Reading the responses to my initial rant it has become apparent that my actions were not seen as appropriate by most members who responded.
> Taking that into account I have come to the conclusion that my vision of wild camping is not the same as  fellow wilders on the forum.
> I have consequently decided to cancel my membership.
> 
> Nice while it lasted but all good things must come to an end.



Like Farage your resignation is not accepted, sorry but you can't leave.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/615Ib4tVohL._SL1150_.jpg


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 21, 2015)

I enjoy reading your posts too obanboy, don't chuck it because because of a difference of opinion, 
Need a good balance of patter on here mate, if everyone was perfect on here it would be a boring forum..
Stick with it man


----------



## antiqueman (May 21, 2015)

*Leave*

If you leave and I see you I will put a note under your wiper at 3 AM:sleep-027:


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 21, 2015)

Yes, I had my silly head on again !

Probably to do with not having a fag for 7 whole days believe it or not after 42 years of smoking. As suggested will leave my pen and paper at home when I next venture out lol !

Only problem is In another moment of madness I cancelled my PayPal payment for the forum so will have to have a word with admin.


----------



## n brown (May 21, 2015)

i did something similar ! welcome home


----------



## mossypossy (May 21, 2015)

Better than Eastenders this was

It's a bloody forum, comprised of people with different brains

People scoffed at my carpet........they are all dealt with now though......mwahaha


----------



## hurricane (May 21, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Yes, I had my silly head on again !
> 
> Probably to do with not having a fag for 7 whole days believe it or not after 42 years of smoking. As suggested will leave my pen and paper at home when I next venture out lol !
> 
> Only problem is In another moment of madness I cancelled my PayPal payment for the forum so will have to have a word with admin.



Good to have you back with us mate. I do enjoy your posts. :camper::cheers::have fun:


----------



## antiqueman (May 21, 2015)

*welcome*



Obanboy666 said:


> Yes, I had my silly head on again !
> 
> Probably to do with not having a fag for 7 whole days believe it or not after 42 years of smoking. As suggested will leave my pen and paper at home when I next venture out lol !
> 
> Only problem is In another moment of madness I cancelled my PayPal payment for the forum so will have to have a word with admin.



Back 7 days is good, keep at it.


----------



## Brochloon (May 21, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Stopped off at Cowgreen reservoir last night on route to Cumbria.
> There was one other motorhome but didn't notice a 'W' sticker and they were out and about so never spoke to them.
> I made a point of parking in another area away from them, there is 4 gravelled areas.
> 5.50 am this morning my dog started barking so dragged myself out of bed to investigate. A Bird watcher had arrived and parked his car 8 feet from my motorhome !
> ...



It's ar-eholes like you that us a bad name. Guy was properly entitled to park where he chose you were not !


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 21, 2015)

If a true noob can offer an opinion - I think he was originally saying that it was the equivalent to sitting on an empty bus and the next person who gets on decides to sit next to you - not in the 50 other seats available. It's not that he didn't HAVE THE RIGHT, it's just weird and annoying. That's all.


----------



## n brown (May 21, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> If a true noob can offer an opinion - I think he was originally saying that it was the equivalent to sitting on an empty bus and the next person who gets on decides to sit next to you - not in the 50 other seats available. It's not that he didn't HAVE THE RIGHT, it's just weird and annoying. That's all.


i get your point, but i don't see it like that. if the guy was a twitcher, he probably used the car park often,and parked in the same place he normally parked, because it was convenient for him. i doubt the fact that there was a m/home parked nearby even entered his consciousness -why would it? it's just a vehicle ! he would have just grabbed his stuff out the boot,and continued his mission.
this thread is more about paranoia and perception of imagined offence-we all need to step back,get off the defensive ,and see things a bit more realistically


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2015)

runnach said:


> Or maybe he did see MH, did not like the fact MH parked for free on his patch, then car owner do his best to disturb by slamming door and boot.
> 
> I have the T-shirt without our dog barking, where I sneaked a peek to find sniggering A-holes hell bent to annoy you!


 nah, can't see it that way. he'd have to be pretty dumbo to deliberately upset a complete stranger, then leave a valuable asset unprotected against any retaliation ! it's not like some little scrotes blowing their horns or egging the windscreen then legging it


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

n brown said:


> i get your point, but i don't see it like that. if the guy was a twitcher, he probably used the car park often,and parked in the same place he normally parked, because it was convenient for him. i doubt the fact that there was a m/home parked nearby even entered his consciousness -why would it? it's just a vehicle ! he would have just grabbed his stuff out the boot,and continued his mission.
> this thread is more about paranoia and perception of imagined offence-we all need to step back,get off the defensive ,and see things a bit more realistically



So, to back back to my example; if you got on a bus and there was a seat you always sat in, but the only person on the bus is sitting there, would you go and sit next to them? Or would you pick another spot so you (and they) had more elbow room, therefore more peace and quiet...?


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2015)

but it's a big car park and the car was 8 foot away .i just wouldn't have noticed a door slamming in a car park,it's normal


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

n brown said:


> but it's a big car park and the car was 8 foot away .i just wouldn't have noticed a door slamming in a car park,it's normal



That doesn't really answer the question... would you sit next to the only person on the bus, just because it's where you usually sit...?


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2015)

sod this ,i'm off to bed


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

n brown said:


> sod this ,i'm off to bed



.........no?


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

Sparks said:


> And if the regular DID sit next to you on an empty bus, would you put a note in his top pocket telling him he was an a**shole?



Nope. That's not what I'm referring to. He was jumped all over for being bothered that someone parked close to him in a car park even though there was plenty of room to park further away. No one seems willing to say they would not sit next to the only person on the bus, even though it's their 'right' to do so.


----------



## jeanette (May 22, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Yes, I had my silly head on again !
> 
> Probably to do with not having a fag for 7 whole days believe it or not after 42 years of smoking. As suggested will leave my pen and paper at home when I next venture out lol !
> 
> Only problem is In another moment of madness I cancelled my PayPal payment for the forum so will have to have a word with admin.



Hi and :welcome:  BACK!!!:lol-049::wave:  :camper:


----------



## alcam (May 22, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> Nope. That's not what I'm referring to. He was jumped all over for being bothered that someone parked close to him in a car park even though there was plenty of room to park further away. No one seems willing to say they would not sit next to the only person on the bus, even though it's their 'right' to do so.


Ok we now have 2 people on here behaving like dicks . Maybe not your normal behaviour , so put down spade and go to bed


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

alcam said:


> Ok we now have 2 people on here behaving like dicks . Maybe not your normal behaviour , so put down spade and go to bed



And THIS is why people leave forums in droves. It was bad for someone to leave an aggressive note on a windscreen, but you call someone a dick for a few calm, rational posts. Would you say this to me if I was in front of you? No. See how people can have a moment of madness when they are separated from the reality of a situation?

Before I 'put my spade down and go to bed' as you so condescendingly put it, would you sit next to the only other person on the bus....?


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 22, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Yes, I had my silly head on again !
> 
> Probably to do with not having a fag for 7 whole days believe it or not after 42 years of smoking. As suggested will leave my pen and paper at home when I next venture out lol !
> 
> Only problem is In another moment of madness I cancelled my PayPal payment for the forum so will have to have a word with admin.



Welcome to the forum mate lol


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 22, 2015)

Sparks said:


> And if the regular DID sit next to you on an empty bus, would you put a note in his top pocket telling him he was an a**shole?



No, but he would certainly have trouble removing my finger from his eyeball if he sat next to me on an empty bus lol


----------



## 1 Cup (May 22, 2015)

*some people*

Wonder why people do things and your done for.
You have paid so stay ?
You may be right one day, just not today


----------



## izwozral (May 22, 2015)

Seen what you have started now Oban!?:rolleyes2:

Welcome back & stick with it re: not smoking. Just don't get access to the nuclear trigger until you are over the cravings:scared::lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2015)

http://ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/20...9/anigif_enhanced-buzz-29025-1398951806-4.gif


----------



## cdmoreear (May 22, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Yes, I had my silly head on again !
> 
> Probably to do with not having a fag for 7 whole days believe it or not after 42 years of smoking. As suggested will leave my pen and paper at home when I next venture out lol !
> 
> Only problem is In another moment of madness I cancelled my PayPal payment for the forum so will have to have a word with admin.



Life is not about waiting for the storm to pass, it’s about learning to dance in the rain.


----------



## antiqueman (May 22, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> So, to back back to my example; if you got on a bus and there was a seat you always sat in, but the only person on the bus is sitting there, would you go and sit next to them? Or would you pick another spot so you (and they) had more elbow room, therefore more peace and quiet...?



I would be happy if beautiful and a mini skirt helps, I love to chat:heart:


----------



## vindiboy (May 22, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Yes, I had my silly head on again !
> 
> Probably to do with not having a fag for 7 whole days believe it or not after 42 years of smoking. As suggested will leave my pen and paper at home when I next venture out lol !
> 
> Only problem is In another moment of madness I cancelled my PayPal payment for the forum so will have to have a word with admin.


  well done, you have been big enough to admit you were wrong globely , a moment of anger and seeing red, we have all been there, it would be good now if you could seek out the car driver  that offended you and apologise and  shake hands with him / her .


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 22, 2015)

vindiboy said:


> well done, you have been big enough to admit you were wrong globely , a moment of anger and seeing red, we have all been there, it would be good now if you could seek out the car driver  that offended you and apologise and  shake hands with him / her .



Use the area regularly so yes I will watch out for him when I next visit and explain the error of my ways.


----------



## 2cv (May 22, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Yes, I had my silly head on again !
> 
> Probably to do with not having a fag for 7 whole days believe it or not after 42 years of smoking. As suggested will leave my pen and paper at home when I next venture out lol !
> 
> Only problem is In another moment of madness I cancelled my PayPal payment for the forum so will have to have a word with admin.



I too am glad that you are not leaving, and that you're giving up smoking. My only concern is that maybe your dog is not having too easy a time. :dog:


----------



## Obanboy666 (May 22, 2015)

2cv said:


> I too am glad that you are not leaving, and that you're giving up smoking. My only concern is that maybe your dog is not having too easy a time. :dog:



The dogs fine I can assure you !
She's actually getting more exercise now as I try to keep busy to take my mind of the fags.
My daughter often says I think more of the dog than her lol !


----------



## izwozral (May 22, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> The dogs fine I can assure you !
> She's actually getting more exercise now as I try to keep busy to take my mind of the fags.
> *My daughter often says I think more of the dog than her lo*l !



Of course you do, no contest in our house.

Don't tell her I said that though, otherwise it's sulks & tantrums for the rest of the week.


----------



## CAL (May 22, 2015)

If I had a penny for all the many times I've cocked up a situation or overreacted I'd be a multi millionaire by now so you're not on your own Obanboy (I've done far worse) And I think the comparison put forward by SiobhanBAA is a good one.


----------



## alcam (May 22, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> And THIS is why people leave forums in droves. It was bad for someone to leave an aggressive note on a windscreen, but you call someone a dick for a few calm, rational posts. Would you say this to me if I was in front of you? No.



 Yes actually , if you were behaving like a dick .


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

alcam said:


> Yes actually , if you were behaving like a dick .



So, is this your equilivent of the note on the windscreen?

Oh and I must ask; how exactly was I 'behaving like a dick'?


----------



## Haaamster (May 22, 2015)

Too much talk about dicks in this thread just cos oban made a boob.We should talk more about boobs for equalities sake.


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Too much talk about dicks in this thread just cos oban made a boob.We should talk more about boobs for equalities sake.



You're just making an arse of yourself.


----------



## witzend (May 22, 2015)

Next time leave the dog at home if you want a quiet time


----------



## izwozral (May 22, 2015)

Now now children play nicely.


----------



## Haaamster (May 22, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> You're just making an arse of yourself.



Better than making a tit of myself :wacko:


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2015)

just remembered, i never answered the question .
no i would not sit next to the only person on a bus, which would involve actual physical contact with a complete stranger,and i would find that very odd.
not sure what that's got to do with parking a car 8 feet away from another parked motor in a carpark though.


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Better than making a tit of myself :wacko:



I think anything else I add to this will just seem genuinely insulting, so I concede defeat :bow:


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

n brown said:


> just remembered, i never answered the question .
> no i would not sit next to the only person on a bus, which would involve actual physical contact with a complete stranger,and i would find that very odd.
> not sure what that's got to do with parking a car 8 feet away from another parked motor in a carpark though.



It's exactly the same principle. Let's say there was no physical contact, there in an armrest between you (let's say like on the tube); you wouldn't sit right next to the only other person there because you want your personal space and you would assume they want theirs. 

If there's ample space, there's just to reason to do it and most people with even the slightest consideration for others wouldn't do it. 

Everything is relative, and I believe Oban said there were FOUR available areas... in that case it's the equilivent of sitting in someones lap.


----------



## Haaamster (May 22, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> I think anything else I add to this will just seem genuinely insulting, so I concede defeat :bow:



Yippee I win, no more knockers :banana:


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

Sparks said:


> I believe Oban said there was 8 feet between his van and the car... in that case it's the equivalent of having an empty seat between you and someone else on your bus.



....I bet I'm not the only one now trying to visualise this parking area that I've never been to like some kind of mental-mystical-Google Earth


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Yippee I win, no more knockers :banana:



I thought you wanted to get rid of the dicks, not the knockers?


----------



## maingate (May 22, 2015)

According to Wikipedia, he behaved like a knob and not a dick.

At least get your facts right. :mad1:

My take on the situation is that the car driver did it on purpose for mischief. He is probably a bit anal about 'his patch'. Let's face it, if your main recreation is sitting in a Gorse bush for hours on end, waiting for a bird to fly past, then you could get a bit odd in the head.


----------



## Haaamster (May 22, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> I thought you wanted to get rid of the dicks, not the knockers?



OOh nice comeback, thats 2 points to you :scared:


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> OOh nice comeback, thats 2 points to you :scared:



...still in the game...


----------



## mossypossy (May 22, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> ....I bet I'm not the only one now trying to visualise this parking area that I've never been to like some kind of mental-mystical-Google Earth


Visualise away
http://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/wild-camping-motorhome-chat/45184-cowgreen-reservoir.html


----------



## Haaamster (May 22, 2015)

SiobhanBAA said:


> ...still in the game...


Yeah but i'm still winning, you need to bring out your big bazookas :rolleyes2:


----------



## merc the berc (May 22, 2015)

Maybe the guy only parked his car so close, as he felt his car may be safer next to a M/H, whilst he was out an about.....

Plenty of thieving scrotes about cruising car parks, at all hours......

Just a thought.....:dog:


----------



## antiqueman (May 22, 2015)

maingate said:


> According to Wikipedia, he behaved like a knob and not a dick.
> 
> At least get your facts right. :mad1:
> 
> My take on the situation is that the car driver did it on purpose for mischief. He is probably a bit anal about 'his patch'. Let's face it, if your main recreation is sitting in a Gorse bush for hours on end, waiting for a bird to fly past, then you could get a bit odd in the head.



but he left me space to get in between and light my bbq:camper:


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

Haaamster said:


> Yeah but i'm still winning, you need to bring out your big bazookas :rolleyes2:



Zing! You've got some balls...


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 22, 2015)

BTW, my defence of 'personal space' comes from many of my own experiences - one just a week ago. We parked up in an empty field (which was a campsite, unusual for us but we were doing a mini-tour and wanted somewhere to hook up and just sit still and do nothing for a couple of days). Lovely place in north west Scotland, middle of nowhere, right above a beach and QUIET. 

Where do you think the a-class that arrived the next day decided to park? Within 6ft of us. In an empty field in the middle of nowhere. Within his 'rights' but INSANE. 

Let's spend the next 48 hours accidentally peering into your van as you peer into ours, shall we? Or they could have parked literally anywhere else and had total privacy, and we could too. It's daft.


----------



## n brown (May 22, 2015)

see- that would bug me ! that's neighbours,that's commotion, your view spoilt,having to hear someone's doings and them hearing yours,and it's thoughtlessly rude. 



not a car though


----------



## regnarts (May 22, 2015)

I've just been peeking around on the TwitterRus forum and theres this geezer called Big George who is incandecent with rage about someone leaving a note on his car. He reckons he will catch the ar5hole who left it and hang him by his balls over the reservoir wall.:goodluck::help::danger:
I wouldn't go up their too soon Oban, stick to Stockton for a while or take ye Benefit Street mates up to Cow Green with ye :lol-049:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (May 22, 2015)

It never fails find a good spot another van will pull up within the hour and block the view.
When finding a spot it is important to find a spot where you won't have the view spoilt but yet can easy drive off if need be. Your last van was a Romahome Dimension before that Auto-Sleeper Symbols with both models we used the rear door for general every day access it was surprising how many vans parked so close we could not open the rear doors either to get in or out.

Alf


----------



## kimbowbill (May 23, 2015)

This is a good example, early morning up in Filey, parks up, nobody else there, within 10 mins of me being there, that car came and parked right next to me, :scared:


----------



## Tezza33 (May 23, 2015)

n brown said:


> no i would not sit next to the only person on a bus, which would involve actual physical contact with a complete stranger,and i would find that very odd.


I once got on a bus at the bus station, it was empty so I picked a seat with a good view out of the windows, this bloke got on and said "that's my seat", I replied "go away" or words to that effect, we kept arguing so I threatened him, he backed off then but as he left he gave me the keys and said "OK, you can drive it"View attachment 30480


----------



## runnach (May 23, 2015)

kimbowbill said:


> This is a good example, early morning up in Filey, parks up, nobody else there, within 10 mins of me being there, that car came and parked right next to me, :scared:


I  think it is a pastime on the country park Jenny !!!

a few years ago I wilded near Gairloch on the road out to the lighthouse, stunning views sat with a glass of vino, Binoculars out lookin gout for Dolphins and whales.

Lo and behold a van comes and parks right at the side of me. herding instinct ?

Upon reflection possibly not , turns out it was German registered, so perhaps the safety in numbers routine or scared of the law etc , assumed if a uk van was parked there it was ok for them too.

As someone said earlier not a great deal you can do, it is a wildspot not a campsite.

channa


----------



## jimbohorlicks (May 23, 2015)

Just shoot the dog or leave it at home -it was the dog woke you up not the twitterman:wacko:


----------



## trevskoda (May 23, 2015)

kimbowbill said:


> This is a good example, early morning up in Filey, parks up, nobody else there, within 10 mins of me being there, that car came and parked right next to me, :scared:



its a herding thing in us to gather together,dont panic.
as far as i know not one member of wildcamping has been eaten yet.:tongue:i did say yet.


----------



## n brown (May 23, 2015)

told this before .
mate of mine finds a lovely little grassy glade ,by a stream, in the Ardennes forest. parks up,complete seclusion,lovely. hears a van pull up in the early hours, sounds a bit close, thinks he'll have a look in the morning .
 about 7am an engine fires up and seems to be moving about,so he gets up,goes outside ,and there's a Dutch van about 2 metres away,and this mad cloggy is cutting the grass with a petrol mower !
reckoned it looked better that way and less chance of ticks


----------



## frontslide (May 23, 2015)

It was me in the car and when i pulled into the car park i recognised Obans van so i parked nearby whilst i walked my dog thinking that on my return i would probably be invited to join him for a cup of tea and a chat to go with the bacon butties i had brought with me.


----------



## Tony Lee (May 23, 2015)

Obanboy666 said:


> Reading the responses to my initial rant it has become apparent that my actions were not seen as appropriate by most members who responded.
> Taking that into account I have come to the conclusion that my vision of wild camping is not the same as  fellow wilders on the forum.
> I have consequently decided to cancel my membership.
> 
> Nice while it lasted but all good things must come to an end.




The correct response to these sort of posts is -- watch that the door doesn't hit you on the bum as it slams behind you.


----------



## SiobhanBAA (May 23, 2015)

:raofl::raofl:





n brown said:


> told this before .
> mate of mine finds a lovely little grassy glade ,by a stream, in the Ardennes forest. parks up,complete seclusion,lovely. hears a van pull up in the early hours, sounds a bit close, thinks he'll have a look in the morning .
> about 7am an engine fires up and seems to be moving about,so he gets up,goes outside ,and there's a Dutch van about 2 metres away,and this mad cloggy is cutting the grass with a petrol mower !
> reckoned it looked better that way and less chance of ticks



Now I've heard it all!!

:raofl:


----------

